# Copa Rayados in Houston



## texanincali (Nov 29, 2018)

Asking this question for a friend back in Texas.

Surf was playing a Liga MX team in the U15 final and apparently there was a bad injury to one of the Mexican players.  The game was called at that point and listed as a 0-0 draw.

Can anyone shed some light as to what happened to the boy and if he is OK?  Friends were playing on an adjacent field and didn’t get any info on the injury.


----------



## Ed Ho (Nov 30, 2018)

A boy on the Mexican team, I think Toluca, had a heart attack.  I haven’t heard how he is doing.  But the parent I talked to seemed to think he survived.


----------



## texanincali (Dec 1, 2018)

Wow - that’s terrible, hopefully he is ok.  Thanks for the information.


----------

